# guess the strains



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

so ill not state strains so what are the two strains in pic.

5 same strain at rear of piccie and 9 in foreground.

3 larger ones at outer edges are not clear so just try and guess the other two strains.

just a bit of fun.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

some up close piccies

have fun guessing people

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 28, 2006)

come on stoney bud you must know strains.

lol

pkj


----------



## rasta (Mar 28, 2006)

not sure of the stain ,,,but dam that shit looks good ,,enjoy ..pease ,love ,rastafari


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> come on stoney bud you must know strains.
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj


it's one thing to guess Indica or Sativa but to try and guess the strain is almost impossible.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2006)

two pics of each top is sensi star below is critical mass next below and right of next one is power plant and other is romulan

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> two pics of each top is sensi star below is critical mass next below and right of next one is power plant and other is romulan
> 
> pkj


Those are some nice strains parkingjoe. You are gonna have a nice harvest when it comes time. How old are your plants?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2006)

the critical mass and power plant are about 3 months old from clones..

sensi star goes back like five years now cloned cloned cloned sweet tooth about 1 year old again cloned from mother then flowered

pkj


----------

